# Help: Sex my Leucomelas and behaviour



## jor1989 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I've got three leucomelas for over 4 months now. I have some trouble sexing them though. Beside the trouble sexing them their behaviour changed the last few weels. However i have a very densely planted vivarium i can usualy spot all three of them. One of them used to call every day for a few hours. An other one used to call very softly and only for a couple of minutes a day. Now i havent seen one of them for a couple of days (3) and the calling has stopped. Only some times i hear a very soft call from the other one. I have to say though, i've been disrupting the vivarium the last week by trimming and putting in new plants. Could it be i scared one of them or do i have to start searching because one of them maybe died. I don't know what would have caused this because they've been in there for 4 months now and i havent witnessed any problems so far. Please help me.

My vivarium:



The first Leuc:





The second Leuc:






The third Leuc is missing so i cant get any photograps (at the moment i hope) 

Thanks!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

If I remember correctly, leucs can't be reliably sexed by their appearance.

The best way to catch the last one would be to spread fruit flies all over the viv and keep an eye out -- and an ear for tongue flicks


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

The first looks to be male the second appears to be female.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't see your pics to help with sexing (stupid work computer with its stupid blocks) but I wanted to address the change in behavior.

Leucs tend to be seasonal. Mine are out, all over the place, and making lots of noise in the spring and summer. In the fall they mostly stop calling and spend more time hunkered down. The first year I witnessed this, I was concerned like you are. 

Gets a little lonely without hearing my buddies calling day and night, lol.


----------



## jor1989 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys,

I hope it's because of the change of season my third leuc is laying low. I just think it's strange because the other two do show themselves. Maybe it's a good idea not to feed them for a couple of days. I've been feeding them a lot the last couple of days so maybe he'll get out once he gets hungry.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

this is interesting, I have 5 standard leucs, I have never heard calling and they are about a year and a half old. I have tried to mist a little heavy toward the end of summer to see if that "sparked" any calling but so far nothing. I hope I don't have 5 females.


----------



## brosta (Oct 25, 2011)

I would have to say the second leuc looks like a female. It looks a lot like my female! 

My leucs also just recently started hiding more due to the colder weather. They seem to be most active in the morning (about 30 minutes after their light goes on) and then hide more and more as the day goes by.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my guess: frog 1 male, frog 2 female


----------



## jor1989 (Jan 6, 2013)

Unfortunally still no sign of my third leuc... Any tips?


----------

